# Cheap Alternative to Glass Top



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

I have 3 tanks in my basement that are either plant grow out tanks or holding tanks for fish going into the big tank I'm setting up. The cats ignore them for the most part other then using them for water bowls since other than a light strip across the top 2 out of 3 of them were open tops. We also have a kitten...( you can see where this is going right?)
I thought is was cute when she first "discovered" the fish and would sit in front or back of the tank and swat at them. I even ignored it when she started sitting on the light strip drinking from the tank and staring at the fish.
However, the other night watching her dipping her paws into the tank at the fish, I realized I had to do something or fish would go missing.

I happen to have a piece of eggcrate and came up with this quick and easy (and cheap) solution to keep the kitten out of the tank and thought I would share it in case it was useful to anyone else.


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

Originally I just laid a piece of the eggcrate over the tank and left it on an angle because the HOB filter got in the way, but then I was concerned about all the over hang because what would happen if one of the cats decided to jump on it ( i.e bye bye light fixture)

So I cut it to size to match the top of the tank with a cutting bit on a dremel tool. Then marked off the space needed for the filter and cut that out. Trimmed and ground all the outside cuts to make it look neat and Voila problem solved. The nice thing about it is I can still feed them through the grate and it doesn't interfere with the light ( that is afterall what they are made for) so over than water changes I can just leave it in place and not worry.


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

Just to be safe, I ran a cat scan on the new top....
It works, but she's none too please about it lol.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

lol, that last cat picture is so cute!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Yours is so much neater than mine! Next time I'll get the dremel instead if the tin snips


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Omg those are such cute pics!!! 
Great DIY cat catcher! 
I have 2 cats and was allllways worried about them trying to climb up on the glass tops , i had visions of it breaking and the light and cat falling into the tank! So i put a stool infront of the tank so they can sit and look in the tank without having to climb on anything, and a small water bottle with water ive spritzed them with once or twice when theyve attempted climbing... Now they wont climb up but they sure love to try and dig through the front glass in an attempt to get inside the tank lol


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Newobsession said:


> Just to be safe, I ran a cat scan on the new top....
> It works, but she's none too please about it lol.


You definately need to switch that camera to video mode. I so want to see the kitty take swipes at the top of the tank.  The last 2 pics on the right are so cute.


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

good idea i have a bow front in storage i cant decide to sell or use and it has no lids. the only thing id be worried about is the light getting wet definitely couldn't an air pump. i like the idea tho thanks


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Great pictures (and idea!). I've caught our largest cat walking on the glass cover of one of my tanks and figure she's going for a swim one day.


----------



## Cowboy (Aug 19, 2010)

That Looks Great!!! i will have to try that next time, i got a piece of glass cut to fit in but for got to allow for the bow so it looks a little off but works!!!


Great Job!!!


----------

